# Buy your Own Home with the Help of Unique Utah Homes



## uniqueutahhomes

post deleted

No free advertising here.


----------



## RandomElk16

Hi. Bye.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

^^^this
Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## wyogoob

Good grief, this spammer was posting from India.



.


----------



## Lonetree

Or they were using a proxy. And as long as its still here, they are still getting SEO, which is the goal with a post like that.


----------



## Lonetree

No proxy, here they are: (Edit: link removed)


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks. SEO is moot point now. We get these guys all the time and usually zap them when the sign up.

The *Moderators* tirelessly monitor the Forum, 24/7, for spammers, free-loading advertisers, Communists, Liberals, Democrats, Teddy Roosevelt-Progressives, wolf-lovers, foreigners from the other side of the "Big River", SFW members and anyone that doesn't belong to the NRA.

Forever diligent,

goob


----------



## longbow

Dang it, he was deleted before I got a chance to make fun of him.


----------



## Jedidiah

Thanks Wyogoob.


----------



## wyogoob

The UWN (Utah Wildlife Network) apologizes to our members, and especially to the businesses that *PAY *to advertise here.

The *Moderators *let this one slipped thru the cracks and an internal investigation has been completed.

At the time of the intrusion the *Moderators* were:
a) in the crapper
b) taking kids to school
c) off shift and on facebook
d) on call, but had cell phone on charger
e) moving from SLC (Salt Lake City, Utah) to Price
f) working "other job" (3 *Moderators*)
g) working on spelling errors in the Recipe section

Again, the UWN and the UWN* Moderators *apologize and will make every effort that this does not happen again.

pro bono publico

da goob


----------



## riptheirlips

wyogoob said:


> The UWN (Utah Wildlife Network) apologizes to our members, and especially to the businesses that *PAY *to advertise here.
> 
> The *Moderators *let this one slipped thru the cracks and an internal investigation has been completed.
> 
> At the time of the intrusion the *Moderators* were:
> a) in the crapper
> b) taking kids to school
> c) off shift and on facebook
> d) on call, but had cell phone on charger
> e) moving from SLC (Salt Lake City, Utah) to Price
> f) working "other job" (3 *Moderators*)
> g) working on spelling errors in the Recipe section
> 
> Again, the UWN, and the UWN* Moderators *apologize and will make every effort that this does not happen again.
> 
> pro bono publico
> 
> da goob


You all do a great job.


----------



## Dunkem

I have no excuse


----------



## Loke

I'm going to claim A, B,D, F, G, and I couldn't find my Snickers bar. I was multi-tasking. :grin:


----------



## bowgy

Loke said:


> I'm going to claim A, B,D, F, G, and I couldn't find my Snickers bar. I was multi-tasking. :grin:


Did you ever find your Snickers bar:EAT:


----------



## Loke

No. O|*


----------



## GaryFish

We are supposed to get Snickers bars? what the heck?


----------



## Loke

Did you take my Snickers?


----------



## NHS

That is why I quit the mod thing. I never got my snickers...


----------



## Huge29

wyogoob said:


> The UWN (Utah Wildlife Network) apologizes to our members, and especially to the businesses that *PAY *to advertise here.
> 
> The *Moderators *let this one slipped thru the cracks and an internal investigation has been completed.
> 
> At the time of the intrusion the *Moderators* were:
> a) in the crapper
> b) taking kids to school
> c) off shift and on facebook
> d) on call, but had cell phone on charger
> e) moving from SLC (Salt Lake City, Utah) to Price
> f) working "other job" (3 *Moderators*)
> g) working on spelling errors in the Recipe section
> 
> Again, the UWN and the UWN* Moderators *apologize and will make every effort that this does not happen again.
> 
> pro bono publico
> 
> da goob


I think A and C were both the same guy. -O,-


----------



## 2full

Don't like Snickers.........
I'm a Milky Way guy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter

2full said:


> Don't like Snickers.........
> I'm a Milky Way guy. :mrgreen:


Damm nuts....:behindsofa:


----------



## 2full

When you fight gout.........peanuts are not the best thing to eat by any means. :sad:


----------



## Critter

2full said:


> When you fight gout.........peanuts are not the best thing to eat by any means. :sad:


I have gout and peanuts are not a problem, now bacon at times is. At least for me.


----------



## 2full

The High protein in the the peanuts kill me, and I can eat bacon no problem.
But, I can eat all the cashews I want. Go figure.


----------



## Critter

It is funny how this ailment affects different people different ways. I have found 2 drugs that help a lot, one to keep the uric acid levels in check and the other when I feel a attack coming on. 

You have to love the drug store.


----------



## 2full

I have the same drugs as well. The attack one is a godsend at times. Works very well.
I have had very few problems the last year or two. Knock on wood.............


----------



## Watcher

*I'm one of these - I'm not going to say which one*



wyogoob said:


> Thanks. SEO is moot point now. We get these guys all the time and usually zap them when the sign up.
> 
> The *Moderators* tirelessly monitor the Forum, 24/7, for spammers, free-loading advertisers, Communists, Liberals, Democrats, Teddy Roosevelt-Progressives, wolf-lovers, foreigners from the other side of the "Big River", SFW members and anyone that doesn't belong to the NRA.
> 
> Forever diligent,
> 
> goob


I'm one of these lurkers - I'm just not going to say which one.


----------



## DallanC

Nuts used to cause me major problems, traced it to basically a dead gallbladder giving me fits. Had that yanked out just before thanksgiving. Now nuts no longer bother me at all.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter

Don't you just love getting old?-O,-


----------



## 2full

I'm NOT OLD ( in my own mind), once I get my ankle, knees, hips, and shoulders fixed I'll
be all young again. ;-)


----------



## Critter

Yep, I don't think that you can call it a hospital or doctors office but it is more like a body shop.


----------



## Loke

*i found it!!!!*


----------



## 2full

I know that deep down............
You would rather have a Milky Way. >>O


----------



## massmanute

Why are people still posting on an essentially dead thread?


----------



## RandomElk16

massmanute said:


> Why are people still posting on an essentially dead thread?


It isnt dead. We talked about gout and snickers and getting older then getting younger.

And we can buy a home now.


----------



## longbow

There's a website called "deadthread". It's something about zombies. Man there's a lot of stooopid websites these days.


----------



## Loke

My Snickers is "dead". It has moved on to another realm.


----------



## Critter

Forget about snickers how about a payday?????


----------



## Loke

That was yesterday. Now I just need to get down to the credit union and pay the car payment


----------



## longbow

Speaking of Snickers. I have a couple friends who stayed home while their wives were out taking the kids trick or treating. They were sitting in a dark back room watching TV and snacking on a bag of Snickers while they waited for kids to come to the front door. After they'd consumed a good portion of the Snickers themselves, one of them noticed his had maggots in it. They started to break open the rest in the bag and all of them had maggots in them. Ha, I laughed, especially when Richard said he puked on my other buddy's carpet!


----------



## johnnycake

2full said:


> Don't like Snickers.........
> I'm a Milky Way guy. :mrgreen:


Communist.

***top of the page!


----------



## DallanC

AH HA! Now I know the secret to getting to the front of the line at the Gunnies gun counter. I'll make sure I have a pocket full of snickers with me.


-DallanC


----------



## 2full

Wow.............
Never been accused of that :smile:


----------



## wyogoob

2full said:


> Wow.............
> Never been accused of that :smile:


Don't worry about it, some people will say anything to get to the top of the page. 

.


----------

